# Mkv catch can



## Colez123 (Sep 19, 2016)

Wondering if anyone can help me with catch cans ?


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'd like the same advice,iv got a mk4 golf with a catch can and not sure on wen they need emptying,as i got it with the car and had the car for about 10 days now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjvincent (Dec 8, 2003)

Just run a hose from the bottom of it to the oil pan. Then you'll never need to drain it.


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

jjvincent said:


> Just run a hose from the bottom of it to the oil pan. Then you'll never need to drain it.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for that mate,i ended up getting my garage to get it of to drain it,turned out it was bone dry!! As i didn't no much about them i got worried that it was fall and would end up messing my car up,but it's all good now thow,this has been my first 1.8t in meany years,so got a lot to Lurn and there's a lot i won't to do,so that's why I'm here,get advice ect,just got to Lurn how to use this sight,not very good with these things...trying to get a coil pack plate but seem to be hard to find,found one in black but it's red that i need..anny places to look would be good if someone no?thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure if i write this here or not,second time on here and never been on one before,but iv a problem that iv already been told is probably an electrical problem with water as been raining a lot,I'd been driving about 7 miles and as i got close to my house my car pulled back quick then carried on as normal,done it again a few min later but again it was very quick then drove normal again,by now I'm home,iv got a mk4 1.8t 20v with quite a few mods on a 2002 plate???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

